# Can ibs d get worse with sun



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Ive got a upset stomach haven't had one for ages.. can this be to do with the sun??


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Could be. Maybe you were working in the sun, gardening or something, and have got a bit of sunstroke? That can give you a headache and upset tummy.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

if this is what triggered ur flare, then u need to look into SLE..........that's systemic lupus...........write down all of ur heath concerns, even if u think they r all unrelated..........then look for symptoms of SLE....... the sun is a big one.............hope this does not fit u.............cmt.........


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have been wondering this also! been out twice this week and had to come home within 2 hours







I want to sit in the sun


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

Check any meds that you're currently on, or have just come off. Some, like some antibiotics and steroids, caution you to avoid being in prolonged sunlight while taking them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Even if you are healthy and even if you aren't sunburnt you can sometimes stress the body with a day outdoors (even if you aren't doing much).When I was growing up, especially a day out on the lake where you'd get a lot more sun that usual, it was common for people to feel poorly by the end of the day, and anything that stresses the body can upset the IBS. And it may not be the sun, but why you were out and what you were doing. Or any other stressor that has nothing at all to do with the sun (like you didn't sleep as well, etc).


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Like Kathleen noted, if I spend too much time in the sun and don't get enough water and nutrition I will feel like #### by the end of the day. It also makes my poops skinnier which is annoying. Feels like my gut is a little more bloated/inflamed type of thing.


----------

